# Sage v Tas Books



## Mary (27 May 2004)

Hi there
I use an Tas Books account package, and a friend of mine has asked me to help her out with her accounts. She has just purchased the Sage package,  I have never used it before, has anyone used both packages and are they similar to one another. I presume they are similar.
Tas Books is very user friendly anyway.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 May 2004)

Hi Mary

I imagine that they are as Sage now owns TAS and encourages TAS users to migrate to Sage. You will learn a lot by comparing the two. Let us know how you get on as I am a TAS user myself.

Brendan


----------



## Miner (27 May 2004)

*Sage & TAS*

I'm on the other side of the coin.  I've never used TAS but have used Sage Micropay for the past 3 years and found it very user friendly.  Their telephone support is very good also.  For each year end and any major changes e.g. Euro conversion, they issue you with a step-by-step booklet with plenty of screen dumps to follow.


----------



## elderdog (27 May 2004)

*Re: Sage & TAS*

I  *won* a copy of Sage  ( entry level IIRC ) some years ago ( business card pulled out of a hat at the end of a trade show )

At the time we were looking to change systems so we tried it out

It didnt do anything like what we would have liked ( we are just a small simple company  ) so we junked it and bought TAS

TAS was good

After Sage bought TAS some of the features seemed to disappear with upgrades and the Sage support was more or less not contactable.  ( When we complained about this Sage suggested that we should always call early on a Monday morning )

For the last year odd we have been using Quickbooks - its good so far as what we need. The only little bug that we have found is that it may print £ instead of euro sign sometimes  & that may in fact not be the fault of Quickbooks. ( The multicurrency version of Quickbooks does not have this feature )


eDog


----------



## Mary (3 Jun 2004)

Well had a look at the Sage package last night, can not make anything at all of it, it looks so complicated comparing to Tas. Cannot expect this person now to buy the Tas package, so its only a matter of getting used to Sage. I would have thought I was quite good at accounts, because when I first started off all the information was in the package for me, it was just a matter of inputting invoices, doing accurals, prepayments etc., now I have to input this information, value of building, deprectiation etc., what should I be getting of her accounts, I presume it is the accounts up to the end of their financial year. 

Thank in advance


----------



## littlegubby (9 Jun 2004)

I have sage but havent used it. I use big red book... but god the support is useless... anyone else use it.
btw is there any courses in cork for computerised accounts.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2004)

That's interesting about the Big Red Book. I got a demo copy of the payroll and couldn't get it started. My calls to the support desk were just not returned. So I gave up. But they kept calling me to sell it to me. It's a pity because I am told it is a good product.

I use TAS for accounts and their support is quite good. Sometimes, the wait has been a bit long, but they are very competent. 

Brendan


----------

